# Hashi's and TSH swings



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I know TSH isn't the tell all when dealing with thyroid disease, but I am curious about something:
What is it that makes it "swing" all over the place? I can have a test done that reads 1.0, 8 weeks later it's .67, next one is 2.58 and the next one is 4.14. All the time I feel great - even when it's high. I have stablized and I am doing well, but yet my TSH is all over the place. My Frees are low normal (I take Naturethroid) But what makes the TSH act like a crazy person? 
P.S. My antibodies have consistently gone down. Started at 439 and are now in the low 200's.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Could it be your body's natural hormones fluctuate on a regular basis, so in response these numbers also fluctuate?


----------

